# Talbot Express Gearbox Problem.



## 107514 (Oct 8, 2007)

Greetings all.

My van has the 1971cc petrol engine with a (should be) 5 speed gearbox. It will not stay in 5th, it jumps out of gear. Reverse/first have always been difficult to select but this lack of 5th is a new development. 

Anyone experienced the jumping out of 5th problem before or have any advice on how to fix? 

Cheers
PK


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi... there was a thread on this forum earlier this year about 5th Gear Problems... Do a Google search above <5th Gear Problems> and select www.motorhomefacts.com that should take you to the topics.

Cheers

Teckie


----------



## 107514 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the reply teckie. Most of the info relates to later models, mine is a 1987 Talbot Express. Interesting to read that the later models have an access panel for 5th gear, will investigate to see if I have similar.


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Talbot Express gear problems*

Hi PK_

Having owned a 1988 Eldiss Autoquest on a Talbot Express Base vehicle i the past I can recommend the services of :
Derek Finley of Delfindesigns; www.delfindesigns.co.uk

He fixed the sloppy gearbox of my Talbot on the carpark of Ringway Country Park . I met him there as I was travelling to Portsmouth to catch the ferry to France.

This was the first time I was to go abroad and so changing the gearbox en route was nail biting but Derek did all he could to help and advise me of spares etc to take.

The gear changing was a 100% improved and a dream to drive afterwards

Hope this info is of use to you

Pam


----------



## 107514 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Pam, I did try Delfin this morning but no reply on any of the three numbers.

EDIT: must have been too early for them, they are there now. Apparently there is a way of replacing the 5th gear without removing the g.box, but its a secret. I can understand them not wanting to give this kind of info away for free. Being skint I am going to have to keep asking around! 

Cheers
PK


----------

